# Could I make my own bottle opener kits for turning?



## BearTricks (3 Dec 2015)

Just wondering if it would be possible to somehow make my own bottle opener kits. Until now I've been buying from Axminster and similar but I'm a bit tired of the characterless chrome look. 

Would it be possible for me to somehow make my own using limited tools? All I have is a bandsaw, drill press and various files. Might be asking too much as it is a fiddly shape but I thought I'd try. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (3 Dec 2015)

You could make this type ....






on YouTube ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAWtOg1kHRU


----------



## loftyhermes (3 Dec 2015)

Not turned but some good ideas here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q50LGBOYYXQ


----------

